# Problème Bootcamp et Winclone



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MacBook Pro 2018 sous Mojave sur lequel est installé une partition BootCamp avec Windows 10. Boot Camp fonctionne très bien.
Je viens d'acheter Winclone mais lorsque je veux l'utiliser, l'item "select volume" ne me propose rien, pas même Bootcamp. Ce qui est étonnant c'est que Bootcamp n'apparait pas dans le Finder sous Macintosh HD.
Pourriez-vous m'aider?
Merci.


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Pour plus de précision, dans à propos de mon Mac/Stockage, la partition Bootcamp apparait mais sans précision. Alors que ma partition Macintosh HD est bien étudié.





Via Utilitaire de disque, Bootcamp est aussi présent mais grisé (non monté et ne veut pas monter) :





Pourtant je peux démarrer directement Bootcamp et utiliser Windows 10...
Donc comment faire pour que Bootcamp "monte", ceci afin de pouvoir en faire une sauvegarde via Winclone?

Merci.


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2019)

YSG a dit:


> Donc comment faire pour que Bootcamp "monte", ceci afin de pouvoir en faire une sauvegarde via Winclone?


Stop, on n'utilise surtout pas et en aucun cas Utilitaire de disque, on ne fait rien avec ! Que te propose Winclone dans son menu ? Bien relire la réponse #2 du message de base. Le logiciel Winclone ne proposera que la partition Boot Camp à sauvegarder, il faut impérativement avoir une taille suffisante pour le fichier de sauvegarde .winclone. Je te conseille de faire cette sauvegarde dans un disque dur USB. Par la suite, pour la restauration, il faudra impérativement attribuer ou utiliser une taille strictement identique ou supérieure, faute de quoi la restauration avortera.


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Voici la copie d'écran en lançant Winclone :




Bootcamp n'y apparait pas du tout. Alors que je travaille sur cette partition...


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2019)

Cela veut dire que l'installation de ta version de Windows 10 n'a pas été faite dans les règles de l'art ou que tu as dû faire une mauvaise manipulation a un moment donné. Mais je me répète, on ne doit jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque, même pas pour tenter de faire monter sur le Bureau la partition Windows comme tu l'as fait. J'ai fait des tas de tests avec Winclone et je n'ai jamais raté une sauvegarde ni même vu l'absence de la partition Windows.

Tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en validant avec la touche Entrée...

```
diskutil list
```
...puis en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



Si notre ami macomaniac passe par là, il pourra t'en dire plus.


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2019)

YSG a dit:


> Bootcamp n'y apparait pas du tout. Alors que je travaille sur cette partition...


Ce n'est pas clair ? Si tu es sous Windows, tu ne peux pas utiliser Winclone qui ne fonctionne que sous macOS.

Tu as aussi une vidéo officielle de l'éditeur...


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Voici le texte donné par Terminal (je n'ai rien compris au texte que tu as mis à la suite, le logo  icône ⊞ m'est inconnu...
Désolé je ne suis pas un informaticien ou un champion de l'informatique. Pour Utilitaire disque, j'ai retenu ta leçon...

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         190.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                60.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +190.0 GB   disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            47.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas clair ? Si tu es sous Windows, tu ne peux pas utiliser Winclone qui ne fonctionne que sous macOS.
> 
> Tu as aussi une vidéo officielle de l'éditeur...



Je me suis mal exprimé, Winclone, je l'utilise dans mon environnement Mac. Mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que ma partition Bootcamp fonctionne complètement.


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2019)

YSG a dit:


> Voici le texte donné par Terminal (je n'ai rien compris au texte que tu as mis à la suite, le logo icône ⊞ m'est inconnu...


Et pourtant il est bien visible...





Regarde ta réponse #7, c'est corrigé et surtout plus lisible.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2019)

Bonjour *YSG
*
La partition Windows est bien présente -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                60.7 GB    disk0s3
```


avec son volume *BOOTCAMP*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil info disk0s3
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur cette partition et son volume

Poste le tableau (dans une fenêtre de code). Il indiquera si le volume *BOOTCAMP* est actuellement monté ou non.


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Merci Locke. Sur ta copie d’écran le logo est effectivement plus lisible pour moi.


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

Concernant la vidéo de l'éditeur de Winclone je l'avais vu. 
Une petite question car tu a l'air de bien connaitre ce logiciel : la différence entre "Create image from Volume" et "Volume to Volume cloning"? 
Personnellement pour Mac j'utilise SuperDuper! qui me fait un clone et qui a la fonction incrémental pour le clonage.
On peut utiliser Winclone de la même manière?


----------



## YSG (16 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *YSG
> *
> La partition Windows est bien présente -->
> 
> ...




Ok, je fais ça demain car je ne suis plus devant cet ordinateur. Et je te tiens au courant. Merci de votre aide à tout deux.


----------

